
Profile of Stanford Behavior Researcher Michal Kosinski [German] - kafkaesq
https://www.dasmagazin.ch/2016/12/03/ich-habe-nur-gezeigt-dass-es-die-bombe-gibt/
======
kafkaesq
I'm assuming people can apply their translation service of choice to this
article. Basically it's about this guy:

[http://www.michalkosinski.com/](http://www.michalkosinski.com/)

who's been getting a lot of attention recently, in part for this study:

[http://www.pnas.org/content/112/4/1036.abstract](http://www.pnas.org/content/112/4/1036.abstract)

which has been linked to the methods used by Cambridge Analytica, the Trump
campaign's storied analytics firm.

